# This just came up on my facebook.



## elchorizo (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm on a page for my neighborhood community on Facebook. I have a large dog (108 lbs) -- he is of a breed that can be aggressive (Cane Corso) -- he's inside most of the time, and I bring him to work most of the time... so he certainly isn't a dog that is outside all the time. I do of course leave him in the backyard sometimes, and he can bark when he sees something that alerts him... He doesn't bark all the time, and if I'm home and I hear him barking I bring him inside.

I saw this post and the first 10 or so after it were all essentially agreeing with this person and I couldn't believe it. I seriously wanted to say: "Are we seriously having this conversation right now? Is this what American has devolved into?"

Fortunately, before I had a chance to get to the computer more logical people chimed in and essentially said what I wanted to say... but I wanted to hear what everyone else had to say. Here's a cut and paste of the post:



> Not so Merry Christmas ...
> 
> I know we have a lot of pet owners in the neighborhood, some of whom are more responsible than others.
> 
> ...


----------



## cereal_killer (Dec 8, 2015)

In short......we've become a nation of pussies.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 8, 2015)

So someone walking by get's barked at and now should be able to sue?


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 8, 2015)

Sounds like the woman has some weak bones. Maybe she should check about that with her doctors.


----------



## FFARL (Dec 8, 2015)

Dear God.  When I owned restaurants, I had a lady come in and tell me that she was once the "Victim of a fall" and that there were all sorts of places in my restaurant where she might fall and hurt herself.

 Take a second to let the phrase "Victim of a Fall" fully sink in.  

  I asked her not to come back.  Cereal Killer is right, at least half a nation of pussies.  When did being a victim become more of a bragging point than being able to change your own flat tire?


----------



## Fueri (Dec 8, 2015)

lol.

and he's going to "personally contact" the owner.  This owner would personally tell him to fuck off.  Maybe get your wife some walking lessons for Christmas......


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 8, 2015)

What do you expect? FFS, we have robbers that can sue home owners if they get hurt breaking in your house!!
We need a change, BAD


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Dec 8, 2015)

Dogs bark....man up


----------



## cereal_killer (Dec 8, 2015)

Here's what that same guy said later in that FB thread:



> I may very well bring this up with the HOA and request a "ban of pets alone in the backyard" or something similar


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 8, 2015)

cereal_killer said:


> Here's what that same guy said later in that FB thread:
> 
> 
> 
> > I may very well bring this up with the HOA and request a "ban of pets alone in the backyard" or something similar


 O
M
G


----------



## cereal_killer (Dec 8, 2015)

TNHarley said:


> What do you expect? FFS, we have robbers that can sue home owners if they get hurt breaking in your house!!
> We need a change, BAD


The family can sue you if you shoot and kill the intruder as well


----------



## FFDARRYL (Dec 8, 2015)

Sounds like a bunch of nerds to me.... Who is this guy ?  Santa Clause with his "Christmas Story" He is really reaching with this one. Think he should ask one of his elfs for a sack


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 8, 2015)

cereal_killer said:


> Here's what that same guy said later in that FB thread:
> 
> 
> 
> > I may very well bring this up with the HOA and request a "ban of pets alone in the backyard" or something similar



Good gawd what losers!


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 8, 2015)

cereal_killer said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > What do you expect? FFS, we have robbers that can sue home owners if they get hurt breaking in your house!!
> ...


 Lets not forget our lovely democrat primary contenders want gun violence victims to be able to sue gun manufacturers!
Up next : "my kid got hurt by a drunk driver. I am suing Chevy and Jack Daniels"


----------



## drumsofgrohl (Dec 8, 2015)

I'm usually of the opinion that in any disagreement, neither party is ever 100% correct.
In this instance, the stretch of an owner 'allowing' his dog to be in his owner's yard, who occasionally aggressively barks, being somehow responsible for ruining the Christmas season, is just outright insanity.
One MIGHT be able to argue that the owner could be held responsible for the broken bones IF this was the first time that lady had walked by that house, and she honestly didn't know there was a dog there. Maybe.
That being said, taking to social media and spewing your anger is not going to get an owner to change any behavior. In fact, it will probably just get him to leave his dog out there just in spite.
The appropriate action would have been to stop by the owner's house, anger abetted, and see if he'd be willing to find a way to prevent the dog from being so close to the sidewalk.  Maybe.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 8, 2015)

elchorizo said:


> I'm on a page for my neighborhood community on Facebook. I have a large dog (108 lbs) -- he is of a breed that can be aggressive (Cane Corso) -- he's inside most of the time, and I bring him to work most of the time... so he certainly isn't a dog that is outside all the time. I do of course leave him in the backyard sometimes, and he can bark when he sees something that alerts him... He doesn't bark all the time, and if I'm home and I hear him barking I bring him inside.
> 
> I saw this post and the first 10 or so after it were all essentially agreeing with this person and I couldn't believe it. I seriously wanted to say: "Are we seriously having this conversation right now? Is this what American has devolved into?"
> 
> ...


What responsibility?  The owner of the dog had him safely secure in his own yard!   How about his wife watches where she is going or finds another route to walk? Sounds like these people are the ones who do not want to take responsibility!    Maybe the owner of the dog can enlighten them -  if they show up at his front door step.


----------



## veraderock (Dec 8, 2015)

That lady probably watches too much Fox News and is generally scared sh*tless all the time!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Dogs are going to bark, babies are going to cry, people are going to be pussies.  Life is full of aggravations.


----------



## elchorizo (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Dogs are going to bark, babies are going to cry, people are going to be pussies.  Life is full of aggravations.



Do you think I can sue him for making a stupid post and elevating my stress level, due to dealing with idiots?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

elchorizo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dogs are going to bark, babies are going to cry, people are going to be pussies.  Life is full of aggravations.
> ...



Find the right lawyer and maybe!


----------



## FFDARRYL (Dec 8, 2015)

elchorizo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dogs are going to bark, babies are going to cry, people are going to be pussies.  Life is full of aggravations.
> ...


I think the dog should sue


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 8, 2015)

No need for a lawyer,

Other avenues are available.


----------



## elchorizo (Dec 8, 2015)

JakeStarkey said:


> No need for a lawyer,
> 
> Other avenues are available.



I hope Darwin is still on duty.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 8, 2015)

drumsofgrohl said:


> I'm usually of the opinion that in any disagreement, neither party is ever 100% correct.
> In this instance, the stretch of an owner 'allowing' his dog to be in his owner's yard, who occasionally aggressively barks, being somehow responsible for ruining the Christmas season, is just outright insanity.
> One MIGHT be able to argue that the owner could be held responsible for the broken bones IF this was the first time that lady had walked by that house, and she honestly didn't know there was a dog there. Maybe.
> That being said, taking to social media and spewing your anger is not going to get an owner to change any behavior. In fact, it will probably just get him to leave his dog out there just in spite.
> The appropriate action would have been to stop by the owner's house, anger abetted, and see if he'd be willing to find a way to prevent the dog from being so close to the sidewalk.  Maybe.


I wouldn't sacrifice my dogs backyard, Drumsogrohl.  That isn't fair to the dog.  This woman has many streets to choose from to walk down for exercise - I'm sure she can manage to find an alternative route.  I have a pet bull.  He is about 1800 lbs now and our land has a long stretch of road frontage where people walk for exercise because it is very scenic area.  If they don't feel comfortable with my bull running up to the fence (he's like a big puppy - loves people) then they can find another route.  I wouldn't take away that fence line space from my little sugar bear because someone doesn't feel safe walking by him.  We don't have a privacy fence. It is a ranch style fence with a row of barbed wire on the inside.  Inside my yard to my house there is no barbed wire - no fence - just a small electric wire fence and if he needs to come over it - he will.  There is a cow gate out front so he won't get out on the road.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 8, 2015)

elchorizo said:


> I'm on a page for my neighborhood community on Facebook. I have a large dog (108 lbs) -- he is of a breed that can be aggressive (Cane Corso) -- he's inside most of the time, and I bring him to work most of the time... so he certainly isn't a dog that is outside all the time. I do of course leave him in the backyard sometimes, and he can bark when he sees something that alerts him... He doesn't bark all the time, and if I'm home and I hear him barking I bring him inside.
> 
> I saw this post and the first 10 or so after it were all essentially agreeing with this person and I couldn't believe it. I seriously wanted to say: "Are we seriously having this conversation right now? Is this what American has devolved into?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 8, 2015)

elchorizo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dogs are going to bark, babies are going to cry, people are going to be pussies.  Life is full of aggravations.
> ...


If it is your dog?  I think defamation of character might be a possibility!   After all - animals have rights too these days!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> elchorizo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



li·bel
ˈlībəl/
_noun_

*1*.
LAW
a published false statement that is damaging to a person's reputation; a written defamation.
synonyms: defamation, defamation of character, character assassination,calumny, misrepresentation, scandalmongering; More








*2*.
(in admiralty and ecclesiastical law) a plaintiff's written declaration.
_verb_

*1*.
LAW
defame (someone) by publishing a libel.
"she alleged the magazine had libeled her"
synonyms: defame, malign, slander, blacken someone's name, sully someone's reputation, speak ill/evil of, traduce, smear, cast aspersions on, drag someone's name through the mud, besmirch,tarnish, taint, tell lies about, stain, impugn someone's character/integrity, vilify, denigrate, disparage, run down, stigmatize,discredit, slur; More



*2*.
(in admiralty and ecclesiastical law) bring a suit against (someone).


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 8, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> elchorizo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I've never been on face book, Chris.  I have no idea how they run that social media stuff - but if someone insulted my bull on a community board where others could read what they were saying about him?  I'd be upset about it.   Seriously.  The people should have talked to the owner, not scandalized the poor dog's reputation on a social media site.


----------



## peach174 (Dec 8, 2015)

If she walks in that neighborhood regularly, she should already know about all the dogs that are there.

Seems to me they are just trying to get her goof up to help pay for the medical bill.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 8, 2015)

When Americans give up their guns and the Islamist get rid of those supposedly dirty dogs many of us keep they have it made in the shade (so they think).


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > elchorizo said:
> ...





elchorizo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Dogs are going to bark, babies are going to cry, people are going to be pussies.  Life is full of aggravations.
> ...


If other people on that community board knew it was _your _dog and the dog was safely secured in _your _backyard?  I think you could send him a certified letter asking him to stop harassing you and your dog on social media when you've done nothing wrong.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 8, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


 
I had a crazy neighbor who sent me hate mail about my dogs lol. I knew who it was, the same old geezer who tottered to the end of his driveway that overlooked my yard, to glare at and yell at my dogs when they noticed him and started barking at him. He finally stupidly called the cops to report that my dogs were tied up and barking one night..the result being that the cop parked his car about a block down and sneaked up to my house at 10 pm with a flashlight, TERRIFYING my daughter and her girlfriend who was spending the night. My dogs weren't outside, they hadn't been outside, we were all in bed. The idiot geezer heard some other dogs barking. And the dogs he DID hear were two houses down from him.

You live in town. Dogs bark. If you don't like it, #1, get yourself a private estate, or #2, die.

I told the cop I'd gotten hate mail and that the old fool had made a hobby out of tormenting my PIT and my ST. BERNARD to the point that they started slavering the minute they saw his dumb ass. Hate mail and cop calls immediately stopped.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 8, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


We don't have anyone within a 2,000 feet of us and certain neighbor's would bitch about the dogs and they are very large house dogs. Now why would that be?


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 8, 2015)

Same neighborhood, another doddering oldster used to parade his barking weiner dog back and front in front of my house, while my dogs barked through our picture window. He'd stroll back, and forth, and back, and forth....Sometimes a whole crew of old men would congregate on foot and in cars, across from my driveway and chit chat and stare up at my dogs. Why they didn't congregate in front of their OWN houses, I don't know.

My dil was at home with her kids and the dogs one day, and the old weiner dog moron was out there, and the terrier ran over his dachshund...the pit didn't leave the driveway, and the saint took off for parts unknown (for a few minutes). My dil was right behind them, and this asshole called the cops AFTER all the dogs ran off and while he was looking right at my dil and her 4 y.o. who were racing after them.

What a fucking prick. Then he demanded that I pay for his dog's ANTI ANXIETY MEDICATION. He took the little fucker to the vet, the vet told him there was absolutely no damage, so he took it back again the next day and said the dog was now a nervous wreck after being rolled by a dog of equal size (my terrier).


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 8, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Your post makes no sense, so I have no idea what you're talking about?


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 8, 2015)

koshergrl said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


People who don't like coming to our house because of the dogs. We live in the country and certain people don't like the dogs because if they invited themselves in while we're gone the dogs would eat them.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 8, 2015)

RodISHI said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



Yes, when my doberman was alive people were afraid to come up to the door but he passed away and then I got my bull shortly after which was a real blessing.  He was bottle fed.  We used to have to cut the grass to make him eat it - he was so spoiled.  My bull won't bite anyone but he might come through the wire and charge someone if he thought they were there to do harm.  He's very territorial.  He'll be laying in the yard having some sun but if someone drives up - he is on his feet.  Bless his heart.  We can't go on vacation because there is no one who can get him back in the gate if he gets out (except us).  He's like a big baby Huey that doesn't know his own strength.  When he sees my car coming he gallops alongside my car all the way up to the house.  My husband was amazed when he saw that. I told him he thinks I'm his mother!   He's never rammed my car but he has rammed my husbands trucks before.    He's got a hard head.  He knocked the telephone pole down and they had to replace it.  The neighbors said the transformers on their telephone poles were shaking in their front yards way down the road!  They came up and told us he was ramming the pole.  We were amazed at his strength to take that pole down!   The electric folks told my husband that is the most beautiful bull they have ever seen!  He's a real beauty.  I love him.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> elchorizo said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I would not sue.  Why should he lower his own standards to meet theirs?  I'd send a letter and ask them to knock it off.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



I love your bull stories!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > elchorizo said:
> ...



Lol.  I don't think you can sue over your dog being "slandered".  I was only kidding.  In order to sue someone for slander or libel, you would have to show that it has affected or has the potential to affect you negatively in some way, as in your livelihood, your reputation, etc.  I don't think it really applies to animals though.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 8, 2015)

ChrisL said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



You're right.  



ChrisL said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Thank you!  I could write a book about his adventures!   One hot summer day he dove into the lake hoofs first and swam over to the neighbors house.  My husband had just complained about that neighbors' cat being in our yard and had even called and reported their cat!   I felt so embarrassed, Chris.  When I went next door to get my bull who was standing in their driveway - the kids were standing outside their porch and yelled, Don't worry!  We didn't call anyone!  lol.  Oh my gosh.  I told my husband their 8 lb. cat was in our yard.  So what?!!! 

OUR BULL WAS STANDING IN THEIR DRIVEWAY!!  Don't ever do that again!   He hasn't. 

(we fenced off area down by lake so he can no longer dive in)


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 8, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



What a great pet!  Lol!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 8, 2015)

He's amazingly gentle and he loves to have his chin scratched - he melts my heart with those huge brown goo goo eyes!  He's a very handsome bull!  He became a father this spring and so now we have two bulls!  His son is handsome just like him.  I was praying for a bull and I got one!  My husband was not happy.  He's in the cattle business and wanted a heifer.  I told him with two bulls he will have twice the heifers soon enough.  Patience.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 8, 2015)

Jeremiah said:


> He's amazingly gentle and he loves to have his chin scratched - he melts my heart with those huge brown goo goo eyes!  He's a very handsome bull!  He became a father this spring and so now we have two bulls!  His son is handsome just like him.  I was praying for a bull and I got one!  My husband was not happy.  He's in the cattle business and wanted a heifer.  I told him with two bulls he will have twice the heifers soon enough.  Patience.


We had a little half Jersey, two miniature Pekingese (house dogs that played a lot outside), one full blood Husky that could jump straight up ten feet and catch birds. The cow's name was Daisy, she actually thought she was just one of the dogs. She loved to play with the Peke's the best and they would run around the house and then run into the house when Daisy was getting to close. One day Daisy ran in the house behind them. She was okay until she hit the tile floor. Her four legs went four ways. From that day forward she'd put on the brakes right before she got to the kitchen floor.


----------



## Claudette (Dec 9, 2015)

elchorizo said:


> I'm on a page for my neighborhood community on Facebook. I have a large dog (108 lbs) -- he is of a breed that can be aggressive (Cane Corso) -- he's inside most of the time, and I bring him to work most of the time... so he certainly isn't a dog that is outside all the time. I do of course leave him in the backyard sometimes, and he can bark when he sees something that alerts him... He doesn't bark all the time, and if I'm home and I hear him barking I bring him inside.
> 
> I saw this post and the first 10 or so after it were all essentially agreeing with this person and I couldn't believe it. I seriously wanted to say: "Are we seriously having this conversation right now? Is this what American has devolved into?"
> 
> ...




Sounds like the ignorance is all on their side since they knew the dog barked at the fence.

Talk about a couple of maroons.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 9, 2015)

Years ago, I lived in an apartment, and there was a neighbor with a big Rotty.  There was only a rickety old wooden fence separating our yard from theirs.  The dog seemed pretty aggressive.  When we would go out into the yard (which we had to in order to get to the car), the dog would jump up to the fence and growl and bark at us.  I never said anything, but I was kind of fearful of that dog.  He was tied, but he was a big strong dog.  I don't know how securely he was tied.  My son was small at the time (only about 3 or 4), and I was frightened to let him play out in the yard.  I would just drive to the park then, and I started to look for another place, not just for that reason though.  Anyway, I think creating a FB posting about it is a little ridiculous, instead of perhaps confronting the people first if you actually believe there is a problem, but I can understand how a big aggressive dog can scare you half to death!   Lol.


----------

